# The Push



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A couple are in bed sleeping when there is a knock at the door.The husband rolls over and looks at the clock, its 3.40am.'I'm not getting out of bed at this time,'he thinks, and rolls over.There's a louder knock, So he drags himself out of bed, goes downstairs, opens the door, and a man is standing on the doorstep.'Hi there,' says the stranger, 'Can you give me a push?' 'No. get lost. Its 3.40 in the bloody morning and I was in bed.!' The man slams the door and goes back upstairs. He tells his wife what happened and she says,'That was'nt very nice of you, remember that night we broke down in the pouring rain on the way to pick up the kids from the babysitter, and you had to knock on that man's house to get us started again? What would have happened if he had told us to get lost?' '...'Well...but.'. says the husband.'It doesn't matter,' (She interrupts) ..He needs our help and it would be the christian thing to do". So the husband gets out of bed again, gets dressed, and goes downstairs.He opens the door, it's pitch black and not being able to see the stranger anywhere, he shouts,"Hey, do you still want a push?' and he hears a voice cry out, 'Yes please.' 'Where are you? 'I'm over here,... on the swing,'...

M&D


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

very funny, made me giggle, wasn't sure what the punch line would be :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

The old one's are always the best.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Couldn't see that coming.nice one Dave.

MHS...Rob


----------

